# Adex, bunk or need more?



## returnofthdragon (May 15, 2012)

I've been on adex for a little over a month.  I started with .25 EOD and was fine for several weeks of prop and tren.  Then I switched test brands and the nips started itching. I went up to 1/2 EOD then ED. I've been taking that much for about two weeks.  Nips are still itchy and I now have a pea and a bebe under the right side.  Should I take a whole adex ED, try someone else's adex or just start joint and drive killing letro?


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 16, 2012)

I took 1mg adex yesterday and I'm still itchy today.  Just checked out the one source I have bought legit letro from and they are sold out!  I looked at research stop and they won't ship to PO boxes.


----------



## jadean (May 16, 2012)

Hey dragon ive always had good results with puritys letro and shipping is fast.


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 16, 2012)

Were you trying to get rid of gyno with it?


----------



## suprfast (May 16, 2012)

I could have sworn reading heavy saying that 2.5mg is what's needed for helping Gyno.


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 16, 2012)

2.5 letro or adex?  Sounds like a lot of adex.


----------



## Pork Chop (May 16, 2012)

2.5 of letro


----------



## suprfast (May 16, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> 2.5 letro or adex?  Sounds like a lot of adex.



Sorry about that, should have clarified.  letro


----------



## TwisT (May 16, 2012)

Youll never know until you have labs done


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 16, 2012)

Yeah I knew that.  I've done it before to get rid of gyno.  Does anyone know where to find some legit letro?  Jadean's place looks ok, but I've never heard of them.


----------



## jadean (May 17, 2012)

My bad dragon had to hit the bed. Yes i used it to stop a gyno flare up dead in its tracks. I only went up to 1.25mgs and it broke a good chunk of it down. Usual sides of letro were there, i always keep a bottle on hand now just in case. Also they send lab tests for each batch they make.


----------



## overburdened (May 20, 2012)

nolva with the AI is how you will suppress the gyno... you need to block the site with the nolva while you are keeping estro low with AI.....


----------



## TwisT (May 21, 2012)

purchase peptides


people around here get labs done on the chems all the time with amazing results.

-T


----------



## purchaseprotein (May 21, 2012)

superman is in flight!



TwisT said:


> purchase peptides
> 
> 
> people around here get labs done on the chems all the time with amazing results.
> ...


----------



## TwisT (May 21, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> superman is in flight!



Dont you have a pole to be smoking?


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 21, 2012)

TwisT said:


> purchase peptides
> 
> 
> people around here get labs done on the chems all the time with amazing results.
> ...



On day three of their letro now.  I hope it's working!


----------



## purchaseprotein (May 22, 2012)

When was the last time you smoked a good Cuban???





TwisT said:


> Dont you have a pole to be smoking?


----------

